# التقرير النهائي لحادث انفجار وحدة الأزمرة - معمل تكرير تكساس سيتي



## اسامةعباس (2 فبراير 2010)

أشهر حوادث العقد الماضي في صناعة البترول حادث انفجار وحدة الأزمرة الذي نتج عنه 15 قتيل ودمار المصفاة بالكامل. والحادث كان نتيجة لتسرب كبير من النافتا أثناء عمليات المعالجة (الأزمرة) لتحسين مواصفات النافتا (انتاج جازولين عالي الأوكتين) وتعتبر المصفاة بمدينة تكساس أحد المنشآت التابعة لشركة بي بي العالمية BP وقد تم شراءه ضمن صفقة شراء أصول شركة أموكو الأمريكية Amoco وكانت تسعى بي بي تطوير المعمل وشاء القدر في مارس 2005 أن يقع الحادث المدوي الذي دمر المعمل بالكامل ودفع ادارة الأوشا الأمريكية OSHA لغلقه والتي سبق أن وقعت مخالفات citations عليه أثناء ادارة أموكو فيما يتعلق بالخلل الهندسي في أجهزة تصريف الضغط pressure safety relief .
والتقرير المرفق يحتوي علي كافة الشروحات لنظام عمل المصفاة والخلل في الأنظمة الهندسية والأدارية التي أدث إلي الحادث.

التقرير المفصل للحادث


----------



## seed255 (3 فبراير 2010)

*مجهود تشكر عليه*

الحمده الله
لقد تم تنزيل الملف وهو اكروباد ويحتوي على 192 صفحة لم اتمكن من قراءت ولاكن سوف اقراء بعد ان تتم طباعة ولان الاهم من هذا كله انى اشكرك على هذه المجهود واكيد توجد دوي مستفاد من مثل هذه الحوادث اتمن من الاخوة المسئولين فى الوطن العربي ان يستفيدو من مثل هذه الحوادث والكوارت واتمن السلامة للجميع واكرر شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز اسامة ولكن ملف مثل هذا محتاج شاى وسيجارة


----------



## اسامةعباس (3 فبراير 2010)

مدرسة بي بي العالمية لها أسلوب مفصل جدا في تقارير التحقيق في الحوادث ولكن يمكن للاستفادة السريعة قراء الصفحات الأولي من التقرير ففيها ملخص ملابسات الحادث وأسبابه سواء السطحية أو الجذرية أما باقي التقرير فغالبا يكون شرح الوحدات الانتاجية والمسار التشغيلي لها السجلات التاريخية شهادة الشهود تحليل البيانات إلخ ، عموما التقرير غني جدا للمتخصصين ومن السهل اقتناص البيانات السريعة التي تهمك عن الحادث.


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (13 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي أسامة على الملف المفيد


----------



## sayed00 (14 فبراير 2010)

thanks Osama for the usful file

shure we shall learn from it,


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (22 مارس 2010)

لقد قمت بتنزيل الملف يا استاذى الفاضل اسامةو سأقوم بقرائته انشاء الله واتمنى ان تزودونا بآلية لانشاء مثل هذه التقارير باللغة العربية ، شكرا لجهودكم وادامكم الله ذخرا للعلم


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (22 مارس 2010)

thanks so much my friend


----------



## safa aldin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

